# A New Adventure



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

:yes:Introducing Ch. MaltAngel Heavenly Vision, fondly known as Vision. As some of you know, Vision came to us (Ingela Gram and me) as a youngster at 7 mos. old from our good friend Sheila Riley of MaltAngel Maltese in California. She was shown and finished her championship undefeated from the puppy class at 10 mos. old. Since the time of the National she's been living with Ron Stonke of Baybreeze Maltese in Washington while growing up and growing coat and getting ready to be shown as a Special. She's being shown now on a limited basis, got a nice Group 4 win last Saturday and a Group 2 win yesterday. Attached is the Group 4 picture and also a picture of Ron and Vision out for a stroll. They make such an elegant couple and we are so blessed to be a part of this stunning young girl's career.



















I just love this picture!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: :w00t: :wub: WOW Mary Congratulations! She is very beautiful and she looks well taken care of. Hope she has a wonderful Specials career!!:good post - perfect with many Group 1st's!! Maybe a Best in Show!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MaryH said:


> :yes:Introducing Ch. MaltAngel Heavenly Vision, fondly known as Vision. As some of you know, Vision came to us (Ingela Gram and me) as a youngster at 7 mos. old from our good friend Sheila Riley of MaltAngel Maltese in California. She was shown and finished her championship undefeated from the puppy class at 10 mos. old. Since the time of the National she's been living with Ron Stonke of Baybreeze Maltese in Washington while growing up and growing coat and getting ready to be shown as a Special. She's being shown now on a limited basis, got a nice Group 4 win last Saturday and a Group 2 win yesterday. Attached is the Group 4 picture and also a picture of Ron and Vision out for a stroll. They make such an elegant couple and we are so blessed to be a part of this stunning young girl's career.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mary, I believe that I have already expressed this on FB ... I am in love with Vision. She is stunningly gorgeous. And, the name Ch. MaltAngel Heavenly Vision suits her perfectly. She truly is a vision of a heavenly Malt Angel. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow her name fits her perfectly!!! She is a heavenly vision!! She is breathtaking beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

What a beautiful dog!!! Perfection!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is truly a Heavenly Vision. can I have her??????


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So happy she is doing so well for you, Mary! I am so happy that I got to see Vision in the ring while she was here in California getting her championship and Marina really enjoyed showing her in the group ring, Vision was a good girl! She has grown from a pretty puppy to a stunning adult, that is for sure. 

Love these photos!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG she is perfection...absolute perfection.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! I can't seem to find the words...she's exquisite!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a beautiful girl! She sure looks like a best in show winner to me. Much good luck with her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Mary, you deserve her! She is elegant, perfect and truly a heavenly vision. Wishing you all, the success she deserves stuffed in that little, beautiful body.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :aktion033: :w00t: :wub: WOW Mary Congratulations! She is very beautiful and she looks well taken care of. Hope she has a wonderful Specials career!!:good post - perfect with many Group 1st's!! Maybe a Best in Show!!


Thanks, Jeanne. Although she's living as far away from us as possible without being in another country, it is sooooo comforting to know that she is with Ron. Not only is she getting exquisite care but she and he are best buddies!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Mary, I believe that I have already expressed this on FB ... I am in love with Vision. She is stunningly gorgeous. And, the name Ch. MaltAngel Heavenly Vision suits her perfectly. She truly is a vision of a heavenly Malt Angel. :wub::wub::wub:


Marie, I have to agree (no bias here:innocent that she is stunning. And the best part is she is happy and loving life!



Furbabies mom said:


> Wow her name fits her perfectly!!! She is a heavenly vision!! She is breathtaking beautiful! Congratulations!!


Totally agree, Deborah. :thumbsup:



LuvMyBoys said:


> What a beautiful dog!!! Perfection!


Couldn't agree more! :yes:



lynda said:


> She is truly a Heavenly Vision. can I have her??????


NO NO NO NO :HistericalSmiley:



bellaratamaltese said:


> So happy she is doing so well for you, Mary! I am so happy that I got to see Vision in the ring while she was here in California getting her championship and Marina really enjoyed showing her in the group ring, Vision was a good girl! She has grown from a pretty puppy to a stunning adult, that is for sure.
> 
> Love these photos!


Thanks, Stacy. I agree that she has grown into a stunning adult. I love the picture I have of Marina showing Vision in the group and if she couldn't be with Ron I would love for Marina to be showing her!!



Sylie said:


> OMG she is perfection...absolute perfection.


Thanks, Sylvie. I may not make it out to Napa but hopefully Vision will be there. When I figure out definitely what's happening I will let you know.



The A Team said:


> Wow! I can't seem to find the words...she's exquisite!


Pat, she takes my breath away. I keep pinching myself to see if this is real! :w00t:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is stunning!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wowsers!!! Great photos to match a beautiful fluff. Her name really fits her  Congrats, Mary-- you must be so proud to see how she has grown  Thank you for sharing the pics- it's really awesome to see such exquisite examples of the maltese breed and what proper, ethical breeding by wonderful breeders can produce!!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

So thrilled for you and Ingela and Sheila. Ron is doing such a beautiful job with Vision. I am looking forward to my chance to see her in the ring. For now, I am enjoying all these beautiful photos. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((MARY CONGRATS))))
stunning is the word that comes to mind, I LOVE THE SECOND PICTURE, you should have it framed


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Mary....she is gorgeous!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow! That is one gorgeous girl!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gorgeous! What a beautiful girl. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Beautiful girl!! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good heavens!!!!!!! she truly is a vision. :new_shocked: How exciting. A stunning picture, that coat is incredible.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - as you already know, I'm so thrilled about Vision. She's what I'd term staggeringly beautiful. A head turner indeed and her name is perfect, as is she. So happy for you Ingela and Sheila and it sounds like she's in the perfect place. Congrats on your beautiful, girl and her accomplishments. :grouphug:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh my goodness....she is absolutely stunning. As everyone else has said her name suits her. What a beauty!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, she's beautiful. Lovely picture of the two of them.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Beautiful girl! I love how her coat looks in that second pic.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you all for the nice comments. Vision does kind of take my breath away, especially when I see her moving (I'm all about movement!). And we'll get to see her again (finally) in December at Eukanuba. I know some of you guys have mentioned that you might be there and I really hope that we can spend some time together. Vision won't be shown at the National next year (sniff) because Ingela Gram, who co-owns Vision with me, will be next year's Specialty judge (yay!) and can't very well judge her own dog.

And one special note -- Paula, it's so nice to see you here again!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have nov. 11th and 12th marked on my calendar. I hope you will be there..honestly, but if not...I will be there to cheer on the Vision of all that is beautiful. I so hope you find a way..I am telling you, from the bottom of my heart...you and your children can stay at my house if you could. It is about a 90 minute...lovely drive to Napa...but my house is yours, should that be of any value.

Comment on: when I see her moving...........My MiMi isn't a show dog, but she is a beauty. When I see her run across a room with her hair flying in the breeze, it takes my breath away...a Maltese in motion is breathtaking.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I, too, am in love with Vision. She is certainly living up to her name. It must be so hard to be be separated from her. I'm disappointed that I won't get to see her at Nationals, but what an incredible honor it is for Ingela to be invited to judge!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad Vision will be at Eukanuba. I can't wait to see her in person. She is so beautiful in pictures, I'm sure she will look even better in person.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

What an absolutely stunning Maltese! Congratulations, she is just gorgeous.


----------

